# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  بچه های سال دوازدهمی بعد عید هم دارین میرین مدرسه یا نه؟ اجباریه یا نه؟

## reza333

سلام. دوستان عزیز سال دوازدهمی ، شما ها بعد عید هم دارین مدرسه میرین یا نه ؟ اجباریه یا نه ؟ معلما قبل  عید درسا رو تموم کردن یا نه ؟

----------


## Blue.moon

Ma darim mirim
Ye seri tamum kardan ye seri na
Tabestunam raftim
Madresamun kh kolan bad bud emsal

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_سلام . کتابا قبل عید تموم شدن ولی بعد این به طور اجباری رفتیم مدرسه و از ۱۸ فروردین به بعد هم برنامه امتحاناتمون بوده و هست_

----------


## erik911

واس ما که گند زدن نه کتاب تموم کردن تازه اجاری هم هست اومدن مدرسه نیای نه نمره مستمر و نه انظباط میدن البته مهم هم نیست

----------

